# Anchor line storage



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey everyone I am looking for some ideas/thoughts on how you store your anchor rope when not in use but more important were you store the line your not using when anchoring to keep for getting in the way and easy to drop if needed. 
Thanks


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I had mine on a spool that was neat and it sits directly behind me in an area before my crate- until I used it a few times and then it was a big wad of tangled rope- I cut 25 feet off the 100 foot line so it wasn't quite so much- figure I won't anchor in exceptional deep waters- and I have a float attached to the end so I can toss it overboard when fighting a fish and unclip it from my anchor trolley- I have coiled it up neat and small again (it is 5/16 nylon braided line) so it fits back in the space on my OK prowler tank well behind my seat- I have the three pound folding anchor- it holds great in sandy bottoms- Here lately i use the anchor almost every trip


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oMne19iwcA


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I keep mine spooled on a piece of pool noodle. I put a cleat on my kayak for tying up and I just keep what's left over in the milk crate or on deck up front. works well and end of rope is attached securely so I can throw the whole assembly off if I need to.


----------

